# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  DreamBox Server Client Software v1.0.0

## mohamed73

*DreamBox Server Client Software v1.0.0 is out! We've added Unlock and Repair IMEI for a wide range of Sony Ericsson cell phones!*  DreamBox Server Client Software v1.0.0 Release Notes:  *E10i* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*E10a* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*E15i* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*E15a* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*E16i* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*U20i* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*U20a* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*LT15i* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*LT18i* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*MT15i* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*R800* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*SK17i* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*SO-01B* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*SO-01C* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*SO-02C* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*SO-03C* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*ST15i* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*ST18i* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*X10a* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*X10i* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.  DreamBox  Server Client Software requires server credits for Unlock/Repair IMEI  operations. Please refer to the official web site for more information. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
______________________________
WBR,
Dreambox Team

----------

